
Debian.org RTC: announcing XMPP, SIP presence and more - e12e
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2015/11/msg00000.html
======
e12e
As there have been a number of discussion on slack, irc, xmpp/jabber, matrix
etc - I thought many might find this large scale deployment interesting.

Also, I wasn't aware of the lumicall client for Android.

